# MAC Lipsticks for NC15?



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been into make-up for over a year now but I've never really got into wearing lipstick... I have some NYX lipsticks but I don't really like them and maybe I'm just getting the wrong colors. I'm not entirely sure how to figure out what colors are good for me in lipsticks. I've never actually figured out what my skin color is in MAC foundation but I would guess I'm NC15 or paler. I can never find a foundation to really match my skin. Anyone have any suggestions on lipsticks from MAC I should try?


----------



## Saraid (Jun 22, 2010)

I think Myth would be really pretty.  Or are you wanting brighter shades that would work well?


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Saraid* 

 
_I think Myth would be really pretty.  Or are you wanting brighter shades that would work well?_

 
Paler shades are good. I tend to do really dramatic eye make-up.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2010)

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2010)

Take a look at Hue and Viva Glam V.  Both are pink-nude and great on fair skin tones. Myth is a great nude,  but it washes me out (I'm NW20).


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm NC15 and I adore Creme Cup!


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, I'm NC15 too - are you looking for brighter colours or more neutrals? I love wearing bright colours and reds but some more toned down colours I like Plink!, Snob, Creme Cup and for a more fun pink colour I like Viva Glam Gaga because you can wear it sheer or build it up a little due to it being a Lustre finish, it looks really pretty with a brighter pink lipliner too if you want to amp it up.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't like Myth with my NC15 skin. Washes me completely out. Try Creme d'nude if you're look for a nude. Creme cup and Angel are great staple pinks. If you like louder colors I adore Bombshell, Petals & Peacocks, Gaga and Ruby Woo.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm paler than NC15 but I find these lipsticks work really nicely on me:

Pink Plaid - Matte, kinda of MLBB pink

Plumful - Lustre, the lipstick that just brightens up my face and pulls my look together

Lovelorn - Lustre pale blue-pink

Impassioned - Amp Cream, Bright pinky/kinda coral shade, perfect bright summer lip

Girl About Town - Amp Cream, Super bright fuchsia, looks amazing on light skin tones

Ruby Woo - Matte, bright, blue-red, everyone *needs* a red lip!


----------



## Meisje (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm sheet-white, and I look good in Hue, Girl About Town, Russian Red & Lady Danger. Hue is very muted, and a glaze, but the other three are not for the faint of heart!


----------



## Lyssah (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustAddSparkles* 

 
_I don't like Myth with my NC15 skin. Washes me completely out. Try Creme d'nude if you're look for a nude. Creme cup and Angel are great staple pinks. If you like louder colors I adore Bombshell, Petals & Peacocks, Gaga and Ruby Woo._

 
I'm the same colour and agree with Creme d'nude, Angel, Creme Cup, gaga and bombshell, except I love Myth - but i rarely wear bold lips. i'm all about the eyes.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm around an NC15/20, and I like Creme D'Nude, High Tea, Lovelorn, Shy Girl, and Chatterbox. If you can still find them, I adore Bare and Funshine Slimshines.


----------



## Lyssah (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_ If you can still find them, I adore* Bare* and Funshine Slimshines._

 
was a really great colour!


----------



## Jishin (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm NC15 too and I adore Shy Girl, Creme Cup and Speed Dial (all cremesheens)


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hue, Angel, Snob, and Bombshell!


----------



## katred (Jul 21, 2010)

ITA with the suggestion of Viva Glam V. I'm NW15 and I swear by Sweetie as well.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 21, 2010)

Angel would look so pretty on you as an everyday pink! Lovelorn also for a fun brighter bubblegum pink.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 23, 2010)

I am a NW20 and I like Shy Girl, Pink Plaid, High Tea, Faux, Lovelorn if you don't mind brighter pink, Thrills, Fresh Brew, Crosswires for coral, Creme in your Coffee, Naked Paris, Fanfare and Fast Play.  HTH


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 24, 2010)

I forgot to mention VGV in my original post, but I also would like to add I Like It Like That. Such a gorgeous shade of lavendar, totally brightens my whole face!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Take a look at *Hue and Viva Glam V*. Both are pink-nude and great on fair skin tones. Myth is a great nude, but it washes me out (I'm NW20)._

 





 I can recommend both!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2010)

i'm nc20 so quite pale like yourself. here are some lippies i love and that look good-

hue
cremecup
crosswires
high tea
girl about town
chic


----------



## xjslx (Jul 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_I'm NC15 and I adore Creme Cup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I concur, Creme Cup would be an excellent choice, and maybe try Ravishing as well?


----------

